# Where to buy bettas?



## sockyted (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone- I'm a newbie here but I've been lurking for a while. :-D To give a brief background, around half a year ago my grandma gave me one of those awful Frog-O-Spheres from Brookstone:








It looked so small :-(, but I just kept it and only cleaned the tank once (as per the instructions) and one of my frogs died. I researched it further- I feel so awful for putting my frogs in such a tiny and unhealthy space! I just transferred my froggie into a 1 gallon kritter keeper until I can put him in my big tank. And since ADF's and bettas are compatible, I'm really excited that I can finally get a betta! At the moment, I'm cycling my 14 gallon with ammonia- but I was wondering where to look for bettas when the tank is done? I have two big pet stores and one local fish store by my house. Or should I look to a breeder? Thanks in advance :3


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

if you have a petco theirs a variety of types of bettas , petsmart and prettymutch all fish shops carry bettas,,,snails cory catfish and ghost shrimp are also compatible with bettas =}


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I get mine mostly from Petco and Petsmart. Petco has more of a variety though. Petsmart tends to have more veiltails and only a couple crowntails.


----------



## sockyted (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I think Petco has a lot of variety. Do you know if they sell halfmoons?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah they sell halfmoons, deltas, kings, veitails and crowntails. At least the ones in CT.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I try not to promote the sad conditions most Petcos, and the other large petstore chains keep their bettas in. The ones there are also not as great as the ones you can get online. Aquabid.com has some really nice bettas. They are a little bit more expensive, but high quality bettas. If you were to get a betta from a large petstore, I would suggest Petco though. Petsmart doesn't have as large of a selection usually.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Petco, even though they dont keep the bettas in great conditions, they have more variety and they are less sickly than one's ive seen at my local petsmart.. just sad. PETCO > PETSMART, in my opinion.


----------



## sockyted (Jan 24, 2010)

Generally how much is transhipping for Aquabid? I saw one I really like that's around $12- but do you guys know how much it would be plus transhipping and shipping?
Noko: I definitely know what you mean, and that's why I'm hesitant to buy from Petco. My LFS has nice, healthy bettas in individual bowls- but they're all veil tail and I'm sort of hoping for a halfmoon.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

AB is totally awesome, they have some of the most beautiful fish.....I've never bought anything from AB, but I hear the transhipping can cost an arm and a leg(like, $50 or more....)...but I've also never heard of anyone who was unsatisfied with what they got xD Depends on if you want to put that much down on a fish thats just going to be a pet...if you plan on breeding, I think its a good investment, but otherwise...well, I wouldn't do it personally, but thats up to you 

You can always search for a local breeder, in fact that'd probably be your best bet to get a nice quality fish, not to mention you wouldn't be supporting those horrible chain stores. Another thing you could try is talking to your LFS about maybe ordering an HM for you....might as well give it a shot, you never know xD

I agree with Avoftw though, if you end up just going and buying from a store Petco definitely wins over Petsmart, wider selection and a bit cleaner.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I would go with petco or aquabid


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

petfinder and craigslist sometimes have some really cool bettas too


----------

